# MIF - MacarthurCook Industrial Property Fund



## Joe Blow (4 June 2010)

Macarthurcook Industrial Property Fund (MIF) invests in a diversified portfolio of industrial property located both in Australia and internationally.

http://www.macarthurcook.com.au/MCK/EN/Investments_Funds/Investment.aspx?id=11


----------



## Bushman (4 June 2010)

It is also currently the subject of a takeover offer from NYSE-listed HDPT and a vote to wind-up the Fund.


----------

